# Monocled cobra information



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Monocled Cobra
Naja kaouthia 

Monocled cobras are commonly found in the venomous hobby due to unique pattern and variety of color morphs available. This paper is based on my personal experience and observation while housing this species and is just my opinion.

Housing a Monocled cobra can be done successfully using a variety of different methods such as Racks, vision style cages, or custom built enclosures. The main concern when housing Monocled cobras or any venomous snake is the ability to secure the enclosure and prevent an escape. I personally prefer a front loading enclosure with doors that swing out or fold down doors. My rule of thumb for cage size is half the length of the snake is the minimum this is a good rule for most species. Along with a locked cage I also keep my snakes in a secured room in the event a snake would manage to escape the cage it could not escape the room. There is no harm in taking extra precautions when dealing with anything that could potentially hurt or kill you, prevention is the best method when housing venomous snakes.

The ambient temperature in my snake room 74 degrees Fahrenheit and my Monocled cobras have a basking spot of 82 degrees Fahrenheit. I drop the ambient Temperature to 70 degrees Fahrenheit at night leaving the basking spot the same temperature 24/7.

The average humidity in the cage is 50% I mist every other day raising the humidity to 100% and if I find the humidity is dropping to low I will mist daily to accommodate. I also keep a water bowl large enough for the snake to soak if it chooses, Monocled cobras like to soak when they are about to shed but will not frequent the water bowl other than to get a drink in most cases. 

I use paper towels for bedding but there are many suitable products on the market such as aspen. I choose to use paper towels for easy cleaning and low maintenance the Monocled also like to hide between the layers. Other than that I keep a large leaf vine in the cage that is one piece for easy removal. Decorations look nice but when you dealing with venomous snakes you don’t need anything getting in your way so a simple is safer. 

Monocled cobras are a timid snake and tend to hide 99% of the time but when disturbed they can become quite aggressive. They tend to be more aggressive in the enclosure but once removed they would rather flee than stand off. The best description I can find to describe a Monocled cobra is spastic and while we’re on the subject they are a snake that should only be kept by experienced keepers. 

Handling Monocled cobras should be done using proper tools such as hooks, tongs, and trap boxes. Handling techniques vary from keeper to keeper some prefer to tail larger cobras while others use trap or shift boxes this method is by far the safest. 

Monocled cobras are hardy snakes and can live in a range of different conditions the info above is just my way of doing thing I have seen others keep Monocled cobras in warmer dryer conditions with great success. Well I hope this information is helpful to some of you. Please let me know your opinions


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Great information there thanks


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Eric, we find monacled's to be 'busy' snakes, ours rarely hide and are not particularly aggressive. We keep ours dryer and generally have no problems with shedding.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Hi Eric, we find monacled's to be 'busy' snakes, ours rarely hide and are not particularly aggressive. We keep ours dryer and generally have no problems with shedding.


The 5 I have counting the Formosa which is considered a kaouthia hide most of the time. Now if you get them out of the hide and stay in the room they will remain out and active for the duration but once you leave they go back into hiding. I imagine if I kept them in the living room or some place where they saw people alot they would be out more often. 

That's good to know though.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

You say that hooks etc should be used, yet you have put on a post about free handling these?? A bit contradictory I feel.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Ian the free handling exsperiment was to prove these snakes do not calm with handlling as people seem to think they will calm like some of the more commonly kept non venomous species. 

You ever here do as I say not as I do Free handling is dangerous and stupid but sometime you have to go to great lengths to get the facts.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Ours are in a snake room joined on to the house, the only time they see people is when we go in to do the usual husbandry type stuff. We have hides in their vivs but there's one that spends alot of time under it. The others all come to the front of the vivs when they see you, but not aggressively! They're like dogs trying to get attention! :lol2:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

That's cool so what do you think of the rest of the info?


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Final draft by Eric G. & Chance D. 



Naja kaouthia Care and Husbandry

Monocled Cobra
Naja kaouthia 

Monocled cobras are found in Asia, Indian, China, Vietnam, and Thailand. This species averages 5-7 feet in length and is commonly found in the venomous hobby due to unique pattern and variety of color morphs available. 

This paper is based on my personal experience and observation while housing this species and is just my opinion.

Housing a Monocled cobra can be done successfully using a variety of different methods such as racks, Vision style cages, or custom built enclosures. The main concern when housing monocled cobras or any venomous snake is the ability to secure the enclosure and prevent an escape. I personally prefer a front loading enclosure with doors that swing out or fold down. My rule of thumb for cage size is half the length of the snake is the minimum length of the cage. This is a good rule for most species. Along with a locked cage I also keep my snakes in a secured room. In the event a snake would manage to escape the cage it could not escape the room. There is no harm in taking extra precautions when dealing with anything that could potentially hurt or kill you. Prevention is the best method when housing venomous snakes.

The ambient temperature in my snake room 74 degrees Fahrenheit and my monocled cobras have a basking spot of 82 degrees Fahrenheit. I drop the ambient Temperature to 70 degrees Fahrenheit at night leaving the basking spot the same temperature 24/7.

The average humidity in the cage is 50%. I mist every other day raising the humidity to 100% and if I find the humidity is dropping to low I will mist daily to accommodate. I also keep a water bowl large enough for the snake to soak if it chooses. Monocled cobras like to soak when they are about to shed but will not frequent the water bowl other than to get a drink in most cases. 

I use paper towels for bedding but there are many suitable products on the market such as aspen. I choose to use paper towels for easy cleaning and low maintenance the monocleds also like to hide between the layers. Other than that I keep a large leaf vine in the cage that is one piece for easy removal and a hide box typically made from some type of cardboard box. Decorations look nice but when you‘re dealing with venomous snakes you don’t need anything getting in your way so a simple cage is safer. 

Feeding monocled cobras is basic just provide the proper size rodent and they will do the rest. I have never seen a Monocled with a feeding problem. Neonates might not be willing to eat pinkies right out of the egg but if you dip them in chicken broth you will find they have a tremendous feeding response.

Monocled cobras are a timid snake and tend to hide 99% of the time but when disturbed they can become quite defensive. They tend to be more defensive in the enclosure but once removed they would rather flee than stand off. The best description I can find to describe a monocled cobra is spastic.

Handling Monocled cobras should be done using proper tools such as hooks, tongs, and trap boxes. Handling techniques vary from keeper to keeper, as some prefer to tail larger cobras while others use trap or shift boxes. This method is by far the safest. 

Monocled cobras are hardy snakes and can live in a range of different conditions. The info above is just my way of doing things. I have seen others keep monocled cobras in warmer, dryer conditions with great success.

Despite how common the Monocled cobras are in private collections they are not a snake to be taken lightly. The venom is extremely toxic and these snakes should be kept by experienced keepers only.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I seen this over on venomousreptiles.org I think?


----------

